# Man Killers



## Optimum Interiors (Apr 25, 2013)

Who wants to hang 12' 5/8. Even ultra light 5/8s are still man killers. I hate that dog ****e.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Optimum Interiors said:


> Who wants to hang 12' 5/8. Even ultra light 5/8s are still man killers. I hate that dog ****e.


When you need It hung? I can have all of it up In one day ! I ain't chittin! 

I hung a few sheets of certainteed fireproof 1/2 a few weeks ago .. That chit was as heavy and hard to break as any 5/8 I've ever seen. Freakin solid man ! Freakin Solid!! Bitch to finish off tho.


----------



## Optimum Interiors (Apr 25, 2013)

Im with you Moore, Ill do what I got to do to get them up but Id rather be taping 5/8s than hanging them.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Optimum Interiors said:


> Im with you Moore, Ill do what I got to do to get them up but Id rather be taping 5/8s than hanging them.


Hey.... Just shove your hemiroids up your ass and move on ! 



Or better yet ! Sub it out!! :thumbsup:


----------



## scottktmrider (Jun 24, 2012)

I done 14' type x ( non lightweight) even though they we're standups they were still ignort. when we went back to 12' lightweight they felt like paper


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

scottktmrider said:


> I done 14' type x ( non lightweight) even though they we're standups they were still ignort. when we went back to 12' lightweight they felt like paper


 All our houses in the company I grew up in were 14' 1/2" with type x core, except upstairs in 2 stories. I did a job once where I ordered 16's to avoid joints. I rarely saw an 8, and 9's and 10's until I started doing commercial. In some highrises we'd use 6' to get the in the elevator. You ain't seen a finisher whine until they see this and you say level 5.
The Aussies use freaking 20's on ceilings? I never gave 14's a second thought when I was young and still brought them in 2 at a time. Drop one and push the other up.


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

I hung a lot of type C on commercial. It's like the whole sheet is made of bevel slurry. Heavy and hard, you have to get creative to make the board take screws, or they just strip out.


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

P.A. ROCKER said:


> I hung a lot of type C on commercial. It's like the whole sheet is made of bevel slurry. Heavy and hard, you have to get creative to make the board take screws, or they just strip out.


You're gonna confuse em! Shhh!


----------



## scottktmrider (Jun 24, 2012)

I just started back working commercial drywall. The co I am work for does mainly tenant finish so no walls are ever fire walls. but the drywall they get is 5/8 and it says on the sheets " fire 30 but not type x " .is it a lightweight thing? Does the 30 mean a 30 min burn time instead of the type x 1 hr burn ?


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

scottktmrider said:


> I just started back working commercial drywall. The co I am work for does mainly tenant finish so no walls are ever fire walls. but the drywall they get is 5/8 and it says on the sheets " fire 30 but not type x " .is it a lightweight thing? Does the 30 mean a 30 min burn time instead of the type x 1 hr burn ?


Let me attempt this Scott even though I have not used this product.

It would appear you are correct that one layer each side is a 30 minute partition. 2 layers each side will give you 1 hour. It is not type X.

http://www.usg.com/content/dam/USG_...ht-panels-firecode-30-submittal-en-WB2587.pdf

http://www.marinoware.com/documents/Viper25,%2020%20UL%20U407.pdf

However, where it gets weird for me would be Type 1 construction where all materials are to be non-combustible??? 8 stories, or more, stadiums, and even mini marts within 100' of a gas pump. Is it considered non-combustible???

Honestly, I would not use it even in tenant work, because you will eventually open up an existing rated stair, elevator shaft, or rated corridor wall that would get patched with this pseudo material. Can you imagine telling a board hanger why he must use this material here, and this other here? I'd rather make them pack heavier board than take a chance of having to redo something.


----------



## endo_alley (Nov 2, 2013)

We did a good sized apartment remodel a while back where the ceilings were double rocked. And the first layer was 4'x12' Gold Bond SoundBreak sheetrock. That stuff is quite heavy in 4'x12' sheets. Then the icing on the cake was Green glue on the second layer of sheetrock. The ceiling was about 50 sheets per layer.


----------



## evolve991 (Jan 24, 2008)

14' 54" Type X on black steel ceilings OOOOOOOOOOOOWWWWWWWWGODGETAFOCKINSCREWINTIT


----------



## evolve991 (Jan 24, 2008)

moore said:


> Hey.... Just shove your hemiroids up your ass and move on !
> 
> 
> 
> Or better yet ! Sub it out!! :thumbsup:


No blown hemmies here Moore we did old school road construction as basic training before hanging. Our elbows hate us though


----------



## scottktmrider (Jun 24, 2012)

Shaft liner is no joke either, especially when you have the wall height runs countius from floor to floor and you have to pass the sheets from floor to floor.. the worst ,it is a b,ouch to cut.
Beats sitting at a desk all day, I can't say though, never sat at a desk all day.


----------



## nodnarb (Apr 25, 2014)

Starting to hang the lids on roughly 3500 sq ft of ceiling today. All 10' 5/8" type X.

Fun Fun Fun. The worst part is most of if will be off of baker scaffolding. Gotta get lifts out tomorrow..


----------



## evolve991 (Jan 24, 2008)

nodnarb said:


> Starting to hang the lids on roughly 3500 sq ft of ceiling today. All 10' 5/8" type X.
> 
> Fun Fun Fun. The worst part is most of if will be off of baker scaffolding. Gotta get lifts out tomorrow..


BAKER??:blink: No way man you're gonna get *WAFFLED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Seriously Nod we have had major disasters on baker. Make'em get you the skinny ladder scaffold or something. Even long legs on benches with some " cheater" boards is safer! We can reach 11' flat with that setup. If it's higher than 11 get 5' bucks.
Hate to be reading about ya getting hurt on here later.


Cheaters: We screw a 10" piece of 4x4 ,or pair up 2x4s, onto a 2x10 or 12. It gets you 6 inches or so of reach. We use them for low ceilings/bulkheads or on top of our benches for highwork.


----------



## nodnarb (Apr 25, 2014)

evolve991 said:


> BAKER??:blink: No way man you're gonna get *WAFFLED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> Seriously Nod we have had major disasters on baker. Make'em get you the skinny ladder scaffold or something. Even long legs on benches with some " cheater" boards is safer! We can reach 11' flat with that setup. If it's higher than 11 get 5' bucks.
> Hate to be reading about ya getting hurt on here later.
> ...


Got most of it done today. Had to make some changes in the framing. They decided to put some air returns right in the middle of my mains  . Got to do some of it off of a lift but then the floor guys screwed us. Ended up doing the rest off of a few perry type scaffolds. Left the bakers at the shop. Ive always preferred perrys anyways.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

evolve991 said:


> BAKER??:blink: No way man you're gonna get *WAFFLED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> Seriously Nod we have had major disasters on baker. Make'em get you the skinny ladder scaffold or something. Even long legs on benches with some " cheater" boards is safer! We can reach 11' flat with that setup. If it's higher than 11 get 5' bucks.
> Hate to be reading about ya getting hurt on here later.
> ...


I know a hanger that hangs off a baker . 16' and 20' boards just him and his Son [16] The Dad is a big mofo! 6'5'' [big boy] When they hang for me It's all 12s . If I set up the scaffold with 10' planks ..They tear It down ! He says It's in the way . They set my scaffold aside and hang off there baker . The baker they have is cut down to 4' . I don't know how they do It and I don't ask! I'm the kinda of guy that shows the hangers the job . Then ask them if there's anything they need. I don't hang around to babysit or get in the way . [not my job] :thumbsup:


----------



## evolve991 (Jan 24, 2008)

moore said:


> I know a hanger that hangs off a baker . 16' and 20' boards just him and his Son [16] The Dad is a big mofo! 6'5'' [big boy] When they hang for me It's all 12s . If I set up the scaffold with 10' planks ..They tear It down ! He says It's in the way . They set my scaffold aside and hang off there baker . The baker they have is cut down to 4' . I don't know how they do It and I don't ask! I'm the kinda of guy that shows the hangers the job . Then ask them if there's anything they need. I don't hang around to babysit or get in the way . [not my job] :thumbsup:


We love 10' picks! We've had some bad situations with baker. I want to get a set of 3' ladder type bucks along with some 5'. We can hang 10' ceilings off the 3' and use benches to reach up to 14' high. Easier to walk the sheets up onto low scaffold then up the benches. I can see your guys point about it being in the way,sometimes you're working against yourself. But I leave the skateboards for the blacktop:jester:

You don't stick around and babysit Moore? AWESOME :thumbup: We hate being watched.


----------

